# Quick, Sell you hives before this get out. :D



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is a link for a recipe for honey a beekeeper brought to our meeting Monday. He had made it for us to taste. 

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/harvest/msg051210177794.html


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow! I guess we don't need to mess with the bees. This sounds much easier and cheaper.


----------

